# photos of a couple of my mice!



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I have not posted on here for a while but I wanted to try and get a few updated pics on my pc using the wine glass trick so thought I would share 

The cinnamon and agouti are nursing at the moment but i think they look not to bad for mums with litters!



















These two champagnes are a few of my next breeders.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Beautiful ladies in excellent condition :love1


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I always really like the type on your mice, Kelly!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

SarahY said:


> Beautiful ladies in excellent condition :love1


thanks sarah 



Loganberry said:


> I always really like the type on your mice, Kelly!


It helps alot when you start off with great stock


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Lovely, lovely ladies!


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

I keep looking back at that beautiful cinnamon!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I love that satin!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the cinnamon and agouti.


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice! I especially like the first one. I'm jealous. My does tend to have bunny ears compared to my bucks. Stupid girls! :lol: 
Please do share more pictures in the future


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the lovely compliments  I will be sure to get some more up soon.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

a few more mice


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Lovely and gleaming with good condition


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

That siamese is stunning!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

love the Siamese! My girls say can he come up to stay


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Unfortunately the Siamese does not look that good now, he is stuck in really bad molt. :| In a few more months I hope to have some just as nice x


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

you have beautiful mice  x


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

they are gorgeous!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery. (Dec 13, 2012)

Looking good there Kelly


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

i adore that siamese. i keep looking at him. (yes i know it's a little old but i'm new here lol)


----------

